# Aerated late December



## Nyknicks076 (Sep 26, 2020)

I Aerated my lawn late in December 18. I Think I started to see fungus in my lawn since it's been raining a lot in Ny. The temperatures are starting to fall into 30-40s.. I'm starting to worry if my grass will survive. What should I do. I wish I didn't get tempted to attempt to "improve" my lawn for next year. Should I throw some seeds down?

Thanks


----------



## mjc440 (Dec 27, 2020)

It's too cold to do anything before spring. If you're going to seed in the spring then make sure to skip the spring pre emergent application


----------



## Nyknicks076 (Sep 26, 2020)

mjc440 said:


> It's too cold to do anything before spring. If you're going to seed in the spring then make sure to skip the spring pre emergent application


Do you think my grass will die from aeration?


----------



## Longtee81 (Oct 5, 2019)

Nyknicks076 said:


> mjc440 said:
> 
> 
> > It's too cold to do anything before spring. If you're going to seed in the spring then make sure to skip the spring pre emergent application
> ...


You will be just fine. I'm not sure what type of grass you have, but if it has any Kentucky bluegrass in it, I would expect it to fill in very quickly next year. I once made the mistake of doing a very late season aggressive dethatch, when it was sort of muddy out and tore up the yard pretty bad. My wife was not happy at all with my work, and let me know. I was really worried going into winter. It didn't take long once the weather started warming up the following year to fill in any open/mud spots I had created, and everything turned out just fine.

If you want to seed, just do it in the spring and hold off on pre-emergent (or just use tenacity or special Scotts brand that will not harm grass seed), and you will be just fine. It's not going to hurt your current grass by what you did, it's just going to look beat up until next year when it comes out of dormancy.


----------



## thin_concrete (Sep 11, 2020)

Out of curiosity, why did you choose to aerate so late in the year?


----------

